# Hereford in N Gauge in the Loft



## rogerfarnworth (Mar 28, 2018)

I have been modelling Hereford's railways in N for a number of years. The vicarage loft has provided excellent space to do this. This has resulted in a growing interest in the North West Route through the Welsh Marches. Thus first blog post in this thread relates to some of the websites I have visited while exploring the potential of the area around Hereford for modelling:

https://rogerfarnworth.wordpress.com/2013/12/25/herefordshire-railways


----------



## rogerfarnworth (Mar 28, 2018)

This is the first in a series of posts about the layout that I have been developing in the Vicarage loft over the past few years. The layout includes Barrscourt Station in Hereford, and the MPD in the Barton area of Hereford.

https://rogerfarnworth.wordpress.com/2013/12/26/n-gauge-loft-layout-hereford-1


----------



## rogerfarnworth (Mar 28, 2018)

This is next post in a series about a layout representing Hereford in the UK:

https://rogerfarnworth.wordpress.com/2013/12/27/n-gauge-loft-layout-hereford-2


----------



## rogerfarnworth (Mar 28, 2018)

The third in a series of posts about the ongoing construction of the loft layout.

https://rogerfarnworth.wordpress.com/2013/12/28/n-gauge-loft-layout-hereford-3


----------



## rogerfarnworth (Mar 28, 2018)

This next post provides a few local photos and a link to an album of relevant photos that I have created on Flickr.

https://rogerfarnworth.wordpress.com/2013/12/30/n-gauge-loft-layout-hereford-4


----------



## rogerfarnworth (Mar 28, 2018)

It was important to me to immerse myself in the area around the railway. I wanted to model this involved extensive historical research and the collecting of a whole series of images of Hereford UK from the past. This research was very enjoyable in its own right, but it enables me now to imagine myself into the location of my modelling.

Here is a link, via my blog, to some of the pictures.

https://rogerfarnworth.wordpress.com/2018/02/27/hereford-pictures-taken-before-2015


----------



## rogerfarnworth (Mar 28, 2018)

A further post in the story of the loft layout - this post provides links to some of the online resources which filled out my knowledge of the City of Hereford and its railways

https://rogerfarnworth.wordpress.com/2013/12/31/n-gauge-loft-layout-hereford-5


----------



## rogerfarnworth (Mar 28, 2018)

I covered the whole area close to the railway with photographs, in addition to those on flickr I took a series close to the railway which can be found on the following link at google photos:

https://photos.app.goo.gl/nr28FpXnr0fJb8mE2


----------



## rogerfarnworth (Mar 28, 2018)

On the end of the platform at Hereford was one of two signal boxes that served the station. I drew the box using the basic 'Paint' software that comes bundled with Windows and built the model out of card.

https://rogerfarnworth.wordpress.com/2014/01/03/n-gauge-loft-layout-hereford-6

This next link shows the signal box in position on the layout - just two pictures ....

https://rogerfarnworth.wordpress.com/2014/01/21/n-gauge-loft-layout-hereford-7-2


----------



## rogerfarnworth (Mar 28, 2018)

The footbridge at Hereford Barrscourt Station has recently been completely rebuilt. Until then the skeleton of the old footbridge remained in place but in a much less photogenic condition than the original. The old footbridge bore some similarities to the one at Gloucester.

https://rogerfarnworth.wordpress.com/20 ... hereford-7

These next few pictures show the bridge at different times in its history:

First in the late 1950s:


Then 2 from the mid 1980s: D9000 and the DMU.


Then one in the early 2000s:

And finally one in the mid 2010s:


----------



## rogerfarnworth (Mar 28, 2018)

The card models on the layout were constructed from drawings made on 'Paint'. Sadly, the file sizes mean that I cannot load these files onto the forum. I have just loaded drawings of the Signal Box at the North of the Station and of the Station footbridge onto my blog. The relevant links are:

https://rogerfarnworth.wordpress.com/2018/04/07/hereford-north-station-signal-box-n-gauge-card-model

and

https://rogerfarnworth.wordpress.com/2018/04/07/hereford-station-footbridge-model-in-n-gauge


----------



## rogerfarnworth (Mar 28, 2018)

The main feature of any layout is usually the railway station. I was delighted when my father-in-law, who had his own O-Gauge layout decided to make the station building for me in N-Gauge. ..... This is the first of a series of posts about the construction of the station building which David wrote himself before we lost him to cancer:

https://rogerfarnworth.wordpress.com/2014/01/26/hereford-the-construction-of-barrs-court-station-1

And the next post in David's story of the construction of the N Gauge model of Hereford Barrscourt Station:

https://rogerfarnworth.wordpress.com/2014/01/27/hereford-the-construction-of-barrs-court-station-2


----------



## rogerfarnworth (Mar 28, 2018)

The third part of David's story about the making of Hereford Station Building:

https://rogerfarnworth.wordpress.com/2014/01/28/hereford-the-constriction-of-barrs-court-station-3


----------



## rogerfarnworth (Mar 28, 2018)

This fourth post which provides David's account about the making of the Station building contains details of his design work on 'Paint' which provided the basis for the work I have done on other buildings.

https://rogerfarnworth.wordpress.com/2014/01/29/hereford-the-construction-of-barrs-court-station-4


----------



## rogerfarnworth (Mar 28, 2018)

David's story of the construction of Hereford station building in N-Gauge continues:

https://rogerfarnworth.wordpress.com/2014/01/30/hereford-the-construction-of-barrs-court-station-5


----------



## rogerfarnworth (Mar 28, 2018)

Before bringing the completed station to me, David took the attached pictures of his model.

https://rogerfarnworth.wordpress.com/2014/02/07/hereford-barrs-court-station

It is worth comparing David's photographs with the real thing .......


----------



## rogerfarnworth (Mar 28, 2018)

This is the final post from David about his work on the model of Hereford Station:

https://rogerfarnworth.wordpress.com/2014/03/01/hereford-the-construction-of-barrs-court-station-7


----------



## rogerfarnworth (Mar 28, 2018)

Some more photos of the layout which I have just found .....

https://rogerfarnworth.wordpress.co...el-railway-various-early-progress-photographs


----------



## rogerfarnworth (Mar 28, 2018)

The card models on the layout were constructed from drawings made on 'Paint'. I have just loaded drawings of the Signal Box at the North of the Station and of the Station footbridge onto my blog. The relevant links are:

https://rogerfarnworth.wordpress.com/2018/04/07/hereford-north-station-signal-box-n-gauge-card-model

and

https://rogerfarnworth.wordpress.com/2018/04/07/hereford-station-footbridge-model-in-n-gauge


----------



## rogerfarnworth (Mar 28, 2018)

It has been quite a while since I posted on this thread, so I thought a few pictures might be a good idea after visit to my loft last week.

http://rogerfarnworth.com/2018/11/10/hereford-in-the-loft-november-2018

Sadly progress is very slow as other matters have demanded my time.


----------



## rogerfarnworth (Mar 28, 2018)

It has been a while since I posted about my layout.

We have now moved to Telford and the powers that be have generously allocated a relatively large bedroom for the layout. Some compromises are inevitable as the space is smaller than the loft in the Vicarage in Ashton-under-Lyne.

Staging has been built and my library is close to being sorted out. I will need one new fiddle yard, the electrics will need connecting board to board for the layout and some damage will need to be rectified.
Completing the staging is a good step forward!


----------



## rogerfarnworth (Mar 28, 2018)

Pictures of the Layout room in Telford.

N Gauge Hereford 2022


----------



## rogerfarnworth (Mar 28, 2018)

Pictures of the Layout room in Telford.

N Gauge Hereford 2022


----------



## rogerfarnworth (Mar 28, 2018)

Hereford in N again, the Move. ...

Moving felt like a major exercise. I have a large amount of stock and initially could not imagine how I might be best getting it all from one home to another. ...









N Gauge Hereford 2022 – Stock Boxes for Moving


Moving the layout of Hereford from Ashton-under-Lyne to Telford required some careful planning. I was particularly concerned about the safe transport of locomotive and rolling-stock. I decided that…




rogerfarnworth.com


----------

